# Non-range public places to go plinking that are legal/outdoors/safe?



## dschsymphony (Dec 6, 2018)

New to the area and wondering where I can go to do plinking/paper targets (.22lr, if that matters) without breaking the law.

I'm not really into shooting ranges.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I honestly don't know if there is. You could be like every other person and go to a WMA and blast away but regarding legality matters I'm not sure. But if you do just be mindful of all the hunters out there. I have been in the stand and someone starts blasting away. Good rule of thumb is most hunters are down around 9am and back i the stand around 2 pm.

But I don't know if it is legal or not and I have never found anything that states either.

Call FWC and ask.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I was told it is legal to shoot in those few claypits within the WMA as long as you are a licensed Hunter. I am not sure what truth there is to it, but what I was told


----------

